# Psychology jobs



## iancolpitts (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am a qualified Specialist Child and Adolescent Psychologist (qualifications gained in the UK), currently working for the NHS in England. 

Myself and my partner, soon to be wife, are keen to emigrate to Canada, and I would be most grateful if any one could offer advice/information on job opportunities for psychologists, registering as a psychologist, and recognition of UK qualifications.

Many thanks,

Ian


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I suggest you contact. www.cpa.ca > Welcome


----------



## steveds (Dec 26, 2011)

iancolpitts said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a qualified Specialist Child and Adolescent Psychologist (qualifications gained in the UK), currently working for the NHS in England.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,
I am also a clinical psychologist working in the UK. My partner and I are both looking to move to Canada to work over there as psychologists. We are currently doing some research into the process of emigrating/visas/professional registration/jobs... and it does seem a bit of a minefield! 

How far have you got with the process? Do you know where in Canada you want to go? 

Have a look at the college of psychologists of ontario website (I am unable to post the URL here as i have just joined the forum and it won't let me until i have made 4 posts!)
I know we need to have our qualifications assessed for equivalence (different organisations do this depending on the province). From the reading I have done, i think (for Ontario at least) we would then need to apply for registration with the college of psychologists of Ontario to work under 'supervised practice' for a year, and take a number of written exams and an oral exam. The college of psychologists of ontatio website should give a clear idea of the process. I think it would be a similar process for BC and Alberta- via their own colleges of psychologists (which seem to be the accreditation bodies like the HPC here). It does seem like a lot of hoops to jump through, especially, if you are already an experienced clinician (or supervisor) working here in the UK?! 

The services that assess qualifications are
Ontario:
the Comparative Education Service (CES)

or World Education Services (WES)

I think BC accept CES evaluations, whereas Alberta seem to want more in depth assessments from IQAS instead

Hope that helps. I would be interested to hear how you get on- or any advice you may have too!
regards
Steve


----------

